

You Will Totally Work for This Start-Up - hartard
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20110517/you-will-totally-work-for-this-start-up

======
roachsocal
My favorite part is the subtle Blackberry notification sounds throughout the
video.

------
martythemaniak
No brandcuffs!

